# VW Tatoo



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok so does anyone have any cool tatoos? Possibly MKIV related? I have been thinking about getting one or two. Either two small ones. One for my MKIII and one for my MKIV. Or somehow incorporate the two into one. Or maybe something not so specific and just general VW.
I searched and did find a guy who had a wolfsburg symbol, a few with the vw logo's and found a reallly cool one of a serpentine belt setup and one of the gears being a VW logo.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

My friend has a suspension component from a VW beetle.
You could get the CEL?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: VW Tatoo (SeanKirk23)*

maybe you should learn how to spell








get a mk4 tramp stamp


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: VW Tatoo (97audia4)*

search the archives and you will find an entire thread that is i think like 11 pages long filled with VW tattoos specifically.


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: VW Tatoo (swagger rob)*

you won't


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Tatoo (wouldge)*

its not me


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: VW Tatoo (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
get a mk4 tramp stamp


----------



## 212 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: VW Tatoo (SeanKirk23)*

I always thought that VW owners weren't the same type of people that would tatoo stuff like that on themselves.... Don't get me wrong, I have a half sleeve plus about 6 other tats, but something just tells me one that has to do with a car is kinda redneckish


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: VW Tatoo (212)*


_Quote, originally posted by *212* »_but something just tells me one that has to do with a car is kinda redneckish

not if they are done right, and actually mean something


----------



## shgauar_jp (Mar 1, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4681082
i lol'd


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (shgauar_jp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shgauar_jp* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4681082
i lol'd

thats the person who bought my old jetta


----------



## jjai (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (97audia4)*

i like this one


----------



## chris_lofty_uk (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: VW Tatoo (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_its not me 









un-f*ckin-beleivable...


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

lol. he's stuck with that sh*t for life. 
Sorry, i would never get a car company tatoo'd..


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (jjai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjai* »_i like this one


I want that tattoo,


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (leftygibsonplyr)*

where i work they wont allow me to have any tats basically


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*

the corrado one is gay though


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: VW Tatoo (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_its not me 









im no expert.. .but arent guy's shoulders supposed to go straight across?? i bet this dude looks like a tube of toothpaste standing up lol..


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: VW Tatoo (DUB_MANGv2)*

The things some people do to their bodies


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i did it. inside of my upper arm


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_
im no expert.. .but arent guy's shoulders supposed to go straight across?? i bet this dude looks like a tube of toothpaste standing up lol..


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_where i work they wont allow me to have any tats basically

strip club?>


----------



## stoterau (Nov 13, 2009)

I feel like cars are like women...you should never stick to just one for a long ass time. Hence why I will probably never get a tattoo of either.


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: VW Tatoo (SeanKirk23)*

I've got quite a bit of ink, but I always found VW tats to be kinda tacky. I've only seen like on or 2 VW related tatoos that I have liked, the rest look retarded, much like all of them posted here exept for that VR6 motor back piece, that **** is pretty raw right there.


----------



## 01DansGTI (Aug 15, 2007)

a guy i know has the vw symbol integrated in to a bunch of other tattoos..doesn't stand out but it's still there, actually looks really nice.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Here's mine


----------



## too.slow (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

tattoo's of brands are wiggity wack


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *too.slow* »_tattoo's of brands are wiggity wack


Same with band names...


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stoterau* »_I feel like cars are like women...you should never stick to just one for a long ass time. Hence why I will probably never get a tattoo of either.


I think getting a car brand/model, persons name, and band name(unless it is your own) are the stupidest things to get done. Chances are after a while you will no longer like them and will be stuck with that tattoo.
My friend was stupid enough to get a girls name on his stomach, a straight edge tattoo on his chest and a few other similar tattoos on his chest. Needless to say he broke up with that girl and broke edge, etc. We call it the chest of regret.


----------



## too.slow (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Same with band names...


exactly


----------



## wayneface (Mar 20, 2009)

*FV-QR*

volkswagen tattoo's... always sound like a great idea, then you see someone else's


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wayneface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wayneface* »_volkswagen tattoo's... always sound like a great idea, then you see someone else's

this.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Here's mine










I call BS.


----------



## darkanjel37 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (skateman190)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateman190* »_
I call BS.

It looks legit.


----------



## chris_lofty_uk (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (darkanjel37)*

CEL tattoo looks awesome, i thought of getting my date of birth on the bottom of my foot but with a tiny vw/audi symbol so it looks like a part number: 009 005 19860, like i was built in the factory
giggidy
lofty


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chris_lofty_uk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris_lofty_uk* »_CEL tattoo looks awesome, i thought of getting my date of birth on the bottom of my foot but with a tiny vw/audi symbol so it looks like a part number: 009 005 19860, like i was built in the factory
giggidy
lofty

I actually kind of like that idea, but I think a bar code above the #'s would be pretty cool too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scion (Nov 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*









I'll explain mine. The VW means a lot to me, I bought my first Super Beetle when I was 14 after saving up $1600, and my mom helped me a lot with it. The wings around the side because I am in the aviation field, the nautical because I am in the Navy, and the two other stars are for my Mother (rest in peace, Mom) and for my Father. 


_Modified by scion at 12:01 AM 1-20-2010_


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: VW Tatoo (wouldge)*

whoa.. huge tat you have there. Really nice!


----------



## wertmann (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: VW Tatoo (212)*

Agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *212* »_I always thought that VW owners weren't the same type of people that would tatoo stuff like that on themselves.... Don't get me wrong, I have a half sleeve plus about 6 other tats, but something just tells me *one that has to do with a car is kinda redneckish*


----------



## aurel (Feb 4, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

I drive around in a big VW tat all day..its called my car..by body is no add banner.


----------

